# Zenith or Panerai



## AndrewTan (May 14, 2009)

I've been looking around for sometime now but i couldn't decide whether to go for a Zenith Chronomaster XXT Open or a Panerai PAM 0112. Both brands are good in their own distinguished ways so that make things harder. Can someone help me out here. :thanks


----------



## Donut (Aug 27, 2007)

Being an owner of both Zenith and Panerai....I'd give the edge to Zenith....

Zenith...










Panerai...










See....Zenith wins 7-6 in a close one. ;-)


----------



## gsrjc (Nov 12, 2007)

wow... you have an amazing collection of time pieces.


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for posting those photos. They show one of the reasons why I don't like Panerai - they all look the same! Sort of a "one trick pony", that company.....

Apart from that, I am impressed with the movements Panerai have been putting out recently. If you want one of their watches and have the spare cash, I'd go for one with an in-house movement. Other than that, I'd consider them a little overpriced for what you are getting.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

Hartmut took the words out of mouth!

Like it or hate it, at least Zenith makes ones that look different.

BTW, I have a Glycine Incursor (California dial) which preceeded the Panerai craze by many years. I think they went for $215 at the time and used the same movement that Panerai used in most of their watches for several years.

Party on!

Dan


----------



## GeorgeD (May 4, 2009)

the truth is that panerais do look the same. I like panerais I like their cases (especially radiomirs), had one before but as far as I am concerned I would prefer my XXT to any panerai because its a quite beautiful case with an exceptional movement...but OK looks its a personal taste. but if we talk about movements I think EP has the edge over any panerai movement 
if you go for a panerai choose one with an in house movement. its a pity to pay so much money for a watch not having an inhouse movement.


----------



## AndrewTan (May 14, 2009)

Donut's collection will make everyone drool :-!.

Well....i guess what Hartmut says is quite true...most Panerai looks the same and the in-house movement really cost a lot.

I'm sure I know which would I go for now ;-). Thanks a mill guys!


----------



## ditw (Apr 2, 2009)

I just saw this one and donuts zenith selection/collection is....how shall i put it ...i am drooling...... i feel like giving him a present one of my old straps....( its an orphan as i sold years ago my last EP HW black dial)... what an I...


----------



## J_Hack (Dec 17, 2008)

D N Ravenna said:


> Hartmut took the words out of mouth!
> 
> Like it or hate it, at least Zenith makes ones that look different.
> 
> ...


Correct me if I am somehow wrong, but the Zenith cases all look identical in Donuts pictures at least. Minus some being gold and some stainless. Dials are all different yes, but the same goes for Panerai...

Maybe I am just biased though...


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

I think you will find that individual people have individual tastes. Donut has a certain taste and tends to buy similar watches to satisfy it (at least similar Zeniths). Take a look at the Zenith webpage and the Panerai webpage and make another comparison. And then take a look around the web at *all *the watches Zenith have ever made and *all* the watches Panerai ever made! I think that you will find the comparison quite striking!

Of course, if your particular taste is satisfied exactly by the limited offering that Panerai have, I would advise you to go for it. Even then, there are a few "copies" by other makers (e.g. Anonimo) that give you the same sort of look for less cash.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Donut (Aug 27, 2007)

J_Hack said:


> Correct me if I am somehow wrong, but the Zenith cases all look identical in Donuts pictures at least. Minus some being gold and some stainless.


There aren't any stainless Zeniths in my group. :rodekaart

(The Panerais are all stainless.)

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

Donut said:


> There aren't any stainless Zeniths in my group. :rodekaart
> 
> (The Panerais are all stainless.)
> 
> ...


Well come on now. It is hard to tell WG from YG on a picture!
;-)

Dan


----------



## Donut (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Donut (Aug 27, 2007)

D N Ravenna said:


> Well come on now. It is hard to tell WG from YG on a picture!
> ;-)
> 
> Dan


I assume you mean WG from SS. ;-)

...and I know, I know....but come now Dan....you should know that these models aren't even available in SS... 

Quantieme Perpetuel (WG)....










El Primero Open with Retrograde date (P)....










Cheers,
Rob


----------



## danielb (Aug 29, 2008)

Donut Collection


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

Donut said:


> I assume you mean WG from SS. ;-)
> 
> ...and I know, I know....but come now Dan....you should know that these models aren't even available in SS...
> 
> ...


You are, of course, correct! I have not received any literature from Zenith lately so I kind of have stopped trying to be so precise on the newer models.

Cheers!

Dan


----------



## polaco23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Rob, i think you have one of the few collections in this whole wide world that make me tear up when i gaze upon them! 

seriously, your group shots are simply mesmerizing!


----------



## Ryan Alden (Nov 19, 2008)

hmm.. tough comparison. but i would go for Zenith... :-!


----------



## Firesun (Jun 21, 2009)

Both are great watches.
If your looking to keep and never sell. Zenith is the right watch to get.
If your looking to buy and sell after a yr or 2, then i would say get the Panerai. Panerai have a stronger re-sale value.


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

Firesun said:


> Both are great watches.
> If your looking to keep and never sell. Zenith is the right watch to get.
> If your looking to buy and sell after a yr or 2, then i would say get the Panerai. Panerai have a stronger re-sale value.


True, but not by much. If you are looking to resell your watch, don't buy a new one, no matter the brand. Rolex holds up the best, but unless it is a sports model, you'll still take a decent hit.

As I have said before, look at this as jewelry, not an investment.

Cheers!

Dan


----------



## U235 (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm biased, but Zenith!!!


----------

